# Bad news about Stila...



## lovejam (Feb 9, 2006)

Apparently, Estee Lauder is dumping Stila, because they had some big financial losses this last quarter. No other company has stepped up to buy the line, so it is being considered a "discontinued" brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, I read this news in an e-mail from Paula Begoun's beauty update thing.

This is so sad, I love Stila!! I guess I should hurry up and buy whatever products of theirs I've always wanted to try, because it looks like I won't get another chance.


----------



## Summer (Feb 9, 2006)

They have been saying that like for forever.  I hear Paula is out of date with the info the give.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 9, 2006)

LVHM is going to buy them


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2006)

Noooooo, I love their lipglaze dammit.  I hope you are right Chelsea.


----------



## lovejam (Feb 9, 2006)

That is such a relief, Chelsea! Especially seeing that they're the ones who also own UD. Here's hoping we'll see cool new products from Stila.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

Dang, you guys had me scared there for a minute...*crosses fingers* 
So I guess that means no more Stila at the CCO.  Or will they still have some stuff from when EL owned them? Hmmm....


----------



## Jude (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess that is why my CCO got rid of all the Stila stuff.  Which totally sucks, by the way.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 9, 2006)

Huh. I have a Golden Moon palette that is BNIB. Maybe I should sell it.


----------



## MargaretD (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Noooooo, I love their lipglaze dammit.  I hope you are right Chelsea._

 

Chelsea is RIGHT, Stila is NOT going out of business. All the Stila employess I know have confirmed EL is selling Stila to either the group that owns sephora or BBW. A buyer has not been confirmed yet but the line is not being discontinued. It sells well. EL just doesn't give a crap about it and hasn't bothered to promote it the way it does their other brands.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 10, 2006)

Is LVHM the one responsible for the de-punking of UD?  If so, that would make me worry a bit about stila.  Not because I think it can get any girlier of a brand, but UD's offerings have changed for the worst (IMO anyway) in their product offerings since they started moving away from their edginess in the 90s and I'd be nervous about another company trying to reshape Stila in some way too.


Also, I wonder if this means Gloss.com is going to stop selling them?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 10, 2006)

Stila's not my fave brand, but that would be a great shame, them being dumped. Where did you hear about LVHM picking them up, Chelsea?

UD's 'de-punking' (great term btw) is really sad...bit like a spayed pup...I don't know what the heck they were thinking discontinuing their lippies etc. They had such variety. Stila in the meantime...their collections seem so...samey. They must've released a different version of their Plum or Auburn etc. palette...20 times or so! It was good that they revamped their tube lip shines and made bigger lipglazes though.


----------



## koolkatz (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 
_Is LVHM the one responsible for the de-punking of UD?_

 
No. LVMH doesn't own UD.  For those that are interested, here are a list of LVMH companies:
http://www.lvmh.com/
Click on "Group" --> "Companies & Brands" --> "Perfume & cosmetics"

BTW - if any of you are interested in the animal testing policies of LVMH, feel free to send me a msg here or on MUA (same name on MUA).


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 10, 2006)

LVMH did own Urban Decay for a while and is responsible for its depunking (great word...and I totally agree).  It was sold to someone else a couple of years ago, though.  I don't know what they thought/think they're accomplishing by destroying the image of what made UD so popular in the first place (though the new spring line is a step in the right direction of restoring it to its former glory).  I really hope a buy-out of Stila doesn't do the same thing, though I'm sure it will change somewhat no matter.


----------



## Cruella (Feb 10, 2006)

As of yesterday, the Estee Lauder Company said that they are in negotiations to sell Stila and hope to have the sale complete by the end of the fiscal year.  This is according to a second quarter earnings conference call.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 11, 2006)

oh noes! their lipglaze is awesome stuff....and i've always wanted to try their kajal eyeliner. i better stock up...


----------



## sindais (Apr 13, 2006)

Stila has been sold back to the Stila Corp, it will be pulled out from most department stores and it will only be available in one pro store, sephora and bergof. 

Stila's empolyees were not part of the deal and EL has laid off more than 200 people in one day. (only about 20% still have their former position).


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

estee lauder is the devil, IMO


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh man, sucks about all those people losing their jobs. I never thought of Stila as a brand that would do badly, it seems so popular, especially in Asia.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sindais* 
_Stila has been sold back to the Stila Corp, it will be pulled out from most department stores and it will only be available in one pro store, sephora and bergof. 

Stila's empolyees were not part of the deal and EL has laid off more than 200 people in one day. (only about 20% still have their former position)._

 
So, Sephora will still stock it... Well, that's something, at least.

But, laying off all those people? Eesh. EL sucks for doing that, I don't care if it was best for business or whatever. They suck for dropping Stila, and they suck for laying off those people.


----------



## carriejennings (Apr 14, 2006)

The layoffs do suck. I really feel sorry for anyone who lost their job.

As far as the brand goes, breaking with Estee may be a good thing. Strange timing, since the Stila summer collection looks so great.


----------



## hickle (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the Stila brand is kind of in a weird place.  They have some of the best foundations in the world in their line, at a very reasonable price, but a lot of the packaging is very immature and childish, namely the little cartoon characters that they put on their packaging, and the little flowers and things.  I started using Stila when I was 15, and at the time, cartoon faces on my compact were great, but now I'm 22, and it's a little embarassing.  I mean, I'm not embarassed by the product, because it's a great product, but I am embarassed by the packaging.  I think it's definitely time for them to overhaul their brand image.  But, I agree that it definitely isn't going to be discontinued.  It's just too much of a cash cow.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I think that EL has been focusing on the big money. Stila is a cult brand overseas, if not in America. The products are high quality, and the feminine and girly packaging set it apart from more conservative branding.
I think the fun/girly packaging is quite nice.


----------



## katisha (Jul 30, 2006)

One of the reasons why I am yet to splurge on Dior, Chanel, etc. is that their packaging can look rather ...old. Stila was such a fresh concept and I love the packaging.

There's nothing over-the-top about the 4, 6 and 8 pan palettes, for example, they look as 'mature' as other palettes and they hold shadows of excellent quality.

I am never embarrassed of the packaging of my Stila items. If others perceive them as too girly, then they'd probably think the same of my clothes, makeup, accessories, etc.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katisha* 
_I am never embarrassed of the packaging of my Stila items. If others perceive them as too girly, then they'd probably think the same of my clothes, makeup, accessories, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel exactly the same way!  I love the cute and different look of Stila's packaging-it's one of the first things that drew me to try this brand and I found the quality of most things to be excellent (with a few exceptions of course).


----------



## krazysexxykool (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 
_I think the Stila brand is kind of in a weird place.  They have some of the best foundations in the world in their line, at a very reasonable price, but a lot of the packaging is very immature and childish, namely the little cartoon characters that they put on their packaging, and the little flowers and things.  I started using Stila when I was 15, and at the time, cartoon faces on my compact were great, but now I'm 22, and it's a little embarassing.  I mean, I'm not embarassed by the product, because it's a great product, but I am embarassed by the packaging.  I think it's definitely time for them to overhaul their brand image.  But, I agree that it definitely isn't going to be discontinued.  It's just too much of a cash cow._

 
See, it's different strokes for different folks.  I'm the total opposite, I love the packaging, 34 years young and I'll always be girly girly, I actually miss the girls on the packaging and hate the new bland packaging they are moving towards that will look like every other brand, sigh.


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 9, 2006)

I used to be Stila fans, not anymore. I'm not put off by the packaging (in fact, I found it quite charming & cute), nor the quality (which I think is pretty good, albeit the quickly-turning-rancid lipsticks). But it's the creative part that needs revamping. How many peaches, bronzes, taupes theme can you recycle each year? Peach Daquiry, Perfectly Peach Fall, Bamboo Blossom peach, and Italian Ice Due, all are practically the same gradation of Peach, not to mention the many variations of Bronzes.. 

I'm sad to see the line go down this way. I think Stila has a lot of potential and faithful followers. It's just perhaps been badly managed.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 9, 2006)

I really wanted to try this brand. I heard the pussycat dolls suposdely use this.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

I was just at sephora yesterday and they were doing a HUGE promotion for stila they had about 10 makeup artists from stila there and they had all these ballons and all the products all over the place and they were offering free makeovers.

So i guess thats a good sign 

but that really sucks about them laying off all those people


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

  But it's the creative part that needs revamping. How many peaches, bronzes, taupes theme can you recycle each year?  
 
Lets not forget the Plums!  I completely wholeheartedly agree with you!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 23, 2006)

Stila is my favorite line (for the lipsticks, mostly), but it definitely needs some ravamping. I'm not sure how, though. I think the color issue is part of the Stila image of being girly. If I want more interesting colors, I go to Urban Decay or MAC.

I think they do listen to the customers eventually. The lipsticks used to come in these cardboard containers, which I think were environmentally better but fell apart so easily.


----------



## themandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I went to a Stila event at a Sephora a few weeks ago also.  They had a couple artists there and the makeovers were free!


----------



## LaStupenda (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm SO glad Stila wasn't discontinued. I've been using their makeup for years! I'm a lipglass whore, so I of course think their lipglosses are the best thing since sliced bread, and I LOVE their foundations, eyeshadows and concealars. Great overall brand. The only downside is that now I can't get it at the CCO near me


----------



## Kgal (Sep 18, 2006)

*So has Stila officially been bought now?*

I'm lucky  - for some reason, a little specialty cosmetics boutique near me actually kept a counter!


----------

